# Seat covers??



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

JWishnok said:


> Looking for seat covers for my 2013 Cruze LT. Back seat has the fold down cupholders in the middle seat. looking for covers because my daughter loves to throw her bottle and i had to clean the seats today. Don't wanna spend the $491 covers i found lol..


Chevymall.com just got in seat covers for 2011-2014 cruzes for all models. I don't remember how much they are but If I am correct they don't cost very much. And I think they had the back seat ones too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Chevymall.com just got in seat covers for 2011-2014 cruzes for all models. I don't remember how much they are but If I am correct they don't cost very much. And I think they had the back seat ones too.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'll check it out thanks I attached a pic of how my seat looked lol

sent from my spectrum


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

JWishnok said:


> I'll check it out thanks I attached a pic of how my seat looked lol
> 
> sent from my spectrum


Your welcome. Is that a clear plastic on your seat

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's something I've put under my daughters seat in my wife's Jeep. It works pretty well. 

I won't allow her to have any food or drink in the Cruze yet...lol

Car Seat Protector : Target


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Your welcome. Is that a clear plastic on your seat
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Think that's milk.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mick said:


> Think that's milk.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah I didn't look at it good enough lol. When I looked at it originally. ..it looked like a plastic. I was outside when I llooked at it so there was a glare and it made the picture less focused haha

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MotoX9928 (Sep 3, 2013)

Try Iggee seat covers. Ive used them twice now for both my truck and my old jetta. Best seat covers ive stumbled up yet. They make custom fit and they can do leather too. I got leather both times and If I recall right it was $165 for front set and $165 for the back set. Worth every penny and you cant even tell they are covers.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.shearcomfort.com 

I've been looking for a set that is compatible with the seat airbags. The only ones I've found are gonna run me about $500 front and rear


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

MotoX9928 said:


> Try Iggee seat covers. Ive used them twice now for both my truck and my old jetta. Best seat covers ive stumbled up yet. They make custom fit and they can do leather too. I got leather both times and If I recall right it was $165 for front set and $165 for the back set. Worth every penny and you cant even tell they are covers.


After perusing their website, Iggee doesn't appear to make covers in any of their patterns for my 2012 Cruze Eco


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I ordered some Wet Okole seat covers. Hopefully they will be good!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Here's something I've put under my daughters seat in my wife's Jeep. It works pretty well.
> 
> I won't allow her to have any food or drink in the Cruze yet...lol
> 
> Car Seat Protector : Target


LOL, got one better


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody say sandy seats







I'm in Avon north Carolina lol
sent from my spectrum


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

JWishnok said:


> Anybody say sandy seats
> View attachment 34610
> 
> I'm in Avon north Carolina lol
> sent from my spectrum


Looks like my poor Cruze after our vacation to Gulf Shores, AL. I still haven't been able to get all of the sand from the trunk


----------

